# May have a home for Chance!!!!!!



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

</span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh that's great news, Steve!! I'll keep my fingers crossed. It's especially nice that he'll have a playmate since he's gotten so used to being with Max and Rocky.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wonderful news, I sure hope it all works out for Chance to have his forever home


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wonderful news!! Hope all turns out well for everyone!! Good Luck.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Don't we all love a happy ending?*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope everything works out.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great news Steve! I hope it all works out!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Fingers are crossed, and prayers being sent


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hope it all works out for Chance.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Had not heard anything so yesterday I got the phone number of the person I had thought was looking to adopt.







It is a bust... 



I guess they were looking for a short haired Jack Russell. Chance is (I guess) a wire hair JR which means he is long haired....







or something like that...



Why did they make it soooo complicated for Jack Russell's? Maltese is so much easier...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear this - they don't know what they're missing, though.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Had not heard anything so yesterday I got the phone number of the person I had thought was looking to adopt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know Steve, that last pic, you posted of the "Blob", I noticed Chance. What a doll baby. I just wanted to pluck him right out of the pic. There's something about him. About his sweet little face. Amazes me that someone interested in "Jacks" would not snap him up. I look at it this way; Chance deserves better. He deserves a home with more interest in "rescue", and a little less focus on the hair.

Chance takes after his foster parents. He ROCKS!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359606
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well said, Deb!







They obviously weren't the right family for Chance.


----------

